# Eating dried buds



## wllbuckhunter (Mar 22, 2012)

Just wanting to know if you can eat dried bud by itself and if it will give you any medical relief or high feeling? If not,what's the best way to ingest it.


----------



## ant1408 (Mar 23, 2012)

just eat an edible taste way better


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 23, 2012)

wllbuckhunter said:


> Just wanting to know if you can eat dried bud by itself and if it will give you any medical relief or high feeling? If not,what's the best way to ingest it.


waste of weed, make brownies


----------



## Clone'o'matic420 (Mar 23, 2012)

wllbuckhunter said:


> Just wanting to know if you can eat dried bud by itself and if it will give you any medical relief or high feeling? If not,what's the best way to ingest it.


You can not eat it just as is; the bud must be heated first to a minimum of 150 degrees in order for some go the psychoactive cannabinoids to be activated. To do this most people use a solvent for the bud to soak in at ~175 degrees F (butter, oil, milk) and then use the solvent to bake edible items. 

This is the method i use to ingest marijuana: 

1. Get a crock pot that has a "very low" setting. 
2. Put 4 sticks of butter in the crock pot and let it slowly melt over a few hour period on the "very low" setting
3. Weigh out at least 7 grams of bud and add to the mixture of butter.
4. Stir in the bud into the butter and let it meld for 12 hours. Stirring it every hour or so. 
5. After 12 hours strain the melted butter and bud through a metal strainer to get all the particles of bud out of the butter.
6. allow the butter to cool in your fridge over a night.
7. After the butter cools it will, whenever i do it, separate into 3 different layers. The first will be light green, the second darker, and the third darkest.
8. The middle darker layer is the butter you want to use for baking.
9. The top layer is good for spreading on bread
10. the bottom layer is used in frying up eggs, vegetables, etc. and is going to contain the most THC (the shit that gets you high)


I hope you appreciate the advice and happy eating!


----------



## wllbuckhunter (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks to every one for the help


----------



## CaptainTripps (Mar 23, 2012)

You can just bake it in the over at 325f for 5 mins and eat it if you don't want to bother with making something.


----------



## faltu (Mar 31, 2012)

Keep in mind, a bud weighs more when fully ripe. It is what most growers like to sell, but take some buds early for yourself, every week until you harvest, and decide how you like it for yourself. Grow the rest to full maturity if you plan to sell it.
Most new growers want to pick early, because they are impatient. That&#8217;s OK! Just take buds from the middle of the plant or the top. Allow the rest to keep maturing. Often, the tops of the plants will be ripe first. Harvest them and let the rest of the plant continue to ripen. You will notice the lower buds getting bigger and fuzzier as they come into full maturity. With more light available to the bottom portion of the plant now, the plant yields more this way over time, than taking a single harvest.
Use a magnifier and try to see the capitated stalked trichomes (little THC crystals on the buds). If they are mostly clear, not brown, the peak of floral bouquet is near. Once they are mostly all turning brownish in color, the THC levels are dropping and the flower is past optimum potency, declining with light and wind exposure rapidly.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 31, 2012)

Now that you have some ER.. advise you may want to do some searching and see who's full of BS.
1 of the responders is telling you to do some thing that could vaporize you weed.
Another is telling you some stuff that just isn't right and you will not see what they see.

If you want to just eat straight weed look up DeCarbing sp?
For example I made some dry ice Kief.
Took 7 grams put it on a oven safe plate and covered tight with aluminum foil.
I pre heated my oven to 220 degrees and placed the plate in there for 15 mins.
took it out and let cool.

I added this to a premixed batch of brownies and wallah!!!!

I've learned to do allot of reading till you find people on here you can trust cause theres a bunch that no little to nothing.
Feel free to get ahold of me and I'll help if I can or point you in the right direction


----------



## IndicaSlam (Mar 31, 2012)

a lot of people say eating dry buds does nothing..well they prolly never tried it! im not saying its enjoyable in taste or a efficient way to use marijuana but the first time I bought weed I found out I couldnt roll a joint for shit and just mixed about 4 grams dry with a soft cookie(lmao) and I was high for hours!! granted I only smoked like 2 times before this. 

The high was a body high prolly good pain relief arthritis ect.

take it from someone who has done it..this was no placebo effect it was very strong. Though I still recommend cooking it first as its prolly true heating it up activates the psychoactive chemcals(more) and definitely makes for a tastier treat.


----------



## kolz2788 (Mar 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAzMwYV1chk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 31, 2012)

lol, nobody thinks of weed of being beneficial, or POT as the media says. i think that makes it sound kind of like a sketchy drug you do in middle school. its tragic, so many people lives have been improved/saved by it. fuck im one of them. yet my home state would still be glad to send me to prison for not buying xanex to ease my back pain. imo, the government has no business in what i consume, and our tax dollars go to the people who are keeping cannabis down, the ones who go to our youth and tell them marijuana will make you put your babies in an oven. but hey, i dont get to pick what my taxes pay for, so everytime i pay taxes im supporting the people who may take me away some day. but if i dont pay taxes, they'll take my house. so much for a free country.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 31, 2012)

wllbuckhunter said:


> Just wanting to know if you can eat dried bud by itself and if it will give you any medical relief or high feeling? If not,what's the best way to ingest it.


Yes, it will work, but it's very inefficient and very nasty. I have to keep my grow room door closed because my damn dog climbs the cannabis like a jungle gym to get to the buds. After ingesting as much as he can before he gets chased he hoovers everything he can then falls over and sleeps for hours. He'll also lay on his pillow just staring. So, yes, it will work but it will take more, it's very difficult to chew, swallow, and leaves a nasty aftertaste.

But try it for yourself. It won't hurt you. Then you will have your answer.


----------



## kolz2788 (Apr 2, 2012)

Did u not watch the video I posted... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAzMwYV1chk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 2, 2012)

kolz2788 said:


> Did u not watch the video I posted...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAzMwYV1chk&feature=player_embedded


i was supporting your point lol


----------



## kolz2788 (Apr 2, 2012)

I was referring to curious2garden... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=eBEa-Wsgi_Y


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 2, 2012)

haha my bad


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 2, 2012)

kolz2788 said:


> I was referring to curious2garden...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=eBEa-Wsgi_Y


Nope, sorry, but I don't have time, right now. It really doesn't matter what anyone else says. I'm only speaking from my direct experience. My friends and I ate it raw many years ago (early '70's to be precise). It works but eating it raw without any processing does end up with some issues with gas, some stomach pain (not terrible but not pleasant), and diarrhea. That is my first hand experience from actually eating raw cannabis with my group of friends. 

Now I only ingested a large bite and I still got a little high and had some gas and diarrrhea but nothing compared to my friends who actually really ate a bunch of it. They had explosive diarrhea. There was 5 of us and I dumped a few ounces into the sauce just prior to serving so it didn't even get warm. It was horrifically icky. The guys were far more determined than I and they sat there looking like a herd of cows chewing their cuds LOL. Then they spent the next day hovering around the toilet. Well that was very much later the next day as they were so stoned they couldn't pick themselves up off our living room floor until the next afternoon. LOL

So the point is it doesn't matter what anyone else says that was my experience that it was inefficient and had some uncomfortable side effects.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 3, 2012)

But it's on the internet you HAVE to belive it.
I don't recall him saying any thing about their tests and clinics, just that they did it.
I've seen this before and trying it out in your buddies garage does not constatute a study or Test.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> But it's on the internet you HAVE to belive it.
> I don't recall him saying any thing about their tests and clinics, just that they did it.
> I've seen this before and trying it out in your buddies garage does not constatute a study or Test.


LOL dirtsurfr I LOVE the it's on the internet you have to believe it  That is today's equivalent of, "I read it in this book/this newspaper etc.... so it is true". I'm not sure if you were replying to me or not but I want to make sure that I am not contradicting nor supporting it. I haven't seen it. I just said I didn't have time right now. 

I was only giving a description of my own first hand experience. While anecdotal experience is not a 'study' it is a data point. All I said was eating raw cannabis will get you high. Now how high, what side effects, what percent of the population experiences those side effects etc..... are all questions that a double blind study of a carefully randomized population would answer. I just wanted to be sure folks were clear that I wasn't supporting or denying the video just can't take the time at this moment. Matter of fact I need to be focused on getting my taxes done or the IRS won't be to happy with me LOL

RIU is a guilty pleasure, isn't it ha!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 3, 2012)

curious2garden said:


> LOL dirtsurfr I LOVE the it's on the internet you have to believe it  That is today's equivalent of, "I read it in this book/this newspaper etc.... so it is true". I'm not sure if you were replying to me or not but I want to make sure that I am not contradicting nor supporting it. I haven't seen it. I just said I didn't have time right now.
> 
> I was only giving a description of my own first hand experience. While anecdotal experience is not a 'study' it is a data point. All I said was eating raw cannabis will get you high. Now how high, what side effects, what percent of the population experiences those side effects etc..... are all questions that a double blind study of a carefully randomized population would answer. I just wanted to be sure folks were clear that I wasn't supporting or denying the video just can't take the time at this moment. Matter of fact I need to be focused on getting my taxes done or the IRS won't be to happy with me LOL
> 
> RIU is a guilty pleasure, isn't it ha!


No it wasn't pointed towards you I was just impressed that kolz2788 would bring up the link 2 times lol..
like it it's so creditable!!
Oh and good luck with the taxes. Cost me $175 to file a short form BS!!! I have to start doing my own.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 3, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/516244-decarbing-kief.html
AND
https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/412878-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv.html

This will give you all kinds of ideas alot of good info there.


----------



## Jogro (Apr 3, 2012)

I suppose you probably would get some effect from eating a plain dried bud, but it will be hard to swallow, irritating to the stomach and gut, and you will probably be wasting most of the potential of the bud. 

As a reasonable alternative, try what's known as a "Leary cracker" (or "biscuit"). 

Supposedly late in life Tim Leary couldn't or wouldn't smoke anymore, so he would grind up a dried bud, sprinkle it on top of some cheese put on a cracker, then nuke it in the microwave oven for a short bit. 

The fat from the melting cheese would dissolve out the cannabinoids, and the temperature would activate them. 

This is probably THE fastest/easiest way to process a bud for ingestion, and its cheap and easy enough to do that I don't a reason to mess with plain dry buds!


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 3, 2012)

Jogro said:


> I suppose you probably would get some effect from eating a plain dried bud, but it will be hard to swallow, irritating to the stomach and gut, and you will probably be wasting most of the potential of the bud.
> 
> As a reasonable alternative, try what's known as a "Leary cracker" (or "biscuit").
> 
> ...


i wanna do this with keif now, will it work with regular mild cheddar? i wonder how long it has to be in the microwave, id probably put it in my toaster oven if anything.


----------



## newkirk (Apr 10, 2012)

Decarbdoxylation/activating will occur naturally over time. I have had mixed results eating raw weed from not much happening to quite stoned.Best results were with old weed that was almost a powder. I would eat it about 40 minutes after a light breakfast of a greasy egg and toast with real butter. this is the ideal meal prescribed on other sites to keep your liver from processing edibles too quickly. Usually mixed a heaping teaspoon into a small cup of yogurt. The buzz was similar to the buzz from prescribed levels of low doses of narcotics like you would get for dental work. This is not the best way to consume weed and my results were varied, but I certainly felt it.

Have also simply eaten small pieces of bud rolled into pill shaped pieces and swallowed. Gives me a mellow, marijuana influenced sense of sedation. Great for family events where smelling of weed is inappropriate. I have heard other elements beside thc have sedative and analgesic effects and these may be what I have felt. Also my tolerance is about as low as it can be right now. In my glory days of heavy smoking I doubt that I would feel much from oral ingestion.


----------

